# Selecting my gear



## axtstern (Feb 11, 2013)

Ladies, Gentlemen

I need some help with a decision. I'm an Amateur using Canon cameras since the Age of the EOS 600 RT und currently use the 60D. Depending on the trips I do I usually carry 2 to 4 lenses with me. My minimum configuration is usually the Sigma 17-50 1:2.8 OS HSM and the Sigma 50-150 1:2.8 HSM. Depending if more wide or more reach is required I add the Tokina 11-16 1:2.8 or on the other extreme the Sigma 120-300 1:2.8 HSM. My Kids have reached the age where I can not only use their free luggage when entering the plane but also make them carry a lens around so I this time I’m flexible for a one month Thailand/China trip.

My issue is that all my Sigma lenses seem to be way too weak for the stress I put them through. With the exemption of the Sigma 50-150 1:2.8 HSM (Which is from handling and Feeling the nicest piece of crop lense I ever owned) 5 of my 7 Sigma lenses had gone into issues with the zooming mechanism. Cost just a few bucks on the 17-50 but was a pain with the 120-300. Of course A 17-50 which locks in 17mm because it doesn’t like the rough ride in a Chinese Coach while being in a proper lens bag does not increase my trust in Sigma for the future.

I have ordered but not received yet a used 16-35 1:2.8L and a 24-70 1:2,8L both the old Version with the 72mm filter. Taking These two with me on the trip means to swap the compact but lousy build 17-50 and it's IS against heavy metal and a little bit more reach but occupying 2 Slots in my camera bag. 

From my live in the analog age I have left the 135 1:2.0L and the 200 1:2.8L

I need to have some reach with me on my trip. So my third lens could either be one of the two primes above or I could go in Beijing into Wukesong Camera city and shop at the myriad of used equipment sellers for the usual suspects like the 70-200 IS either in the 1:2.8 or 1:4.0 Version.

I have no experience what it means to carry the 16-35, the 28-70 and one of the 70-200 a few days through Chinas summer. Shall I go for one of my primes or buy a zoom? (I usually have some Budget for new (old) gear when I go on a trip so the fact if I spent money or not is not the most important)

Every advice is welcome of course especially from those who think outside the box.
If you think the complete lot of the gear is wrongly chosen then please suggest something different.


----------



## bycostello (Feb 12, 2013)

zoom for traveling...


----------



## Menace (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd take 16-35L for wide angle, 24-70L for general walk around and pick up a 70-200L 2.8 to complete your trinity  

EF50 1.4 will cover any low light work and is light and compact too.

Have fun n your trip


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd be inclined to take the Tokina 11-16, Sigma 17-50, and the 200/2.8L. I spent three weeks in China with considerably more gear (gripped 5DII, 16-35/2.8L II, 24-105/4L IS, 70-200/2.8L IS II, TS-E 24L II, 1.4xII TC, and a 430EX II). Of those, the 24-105L saw the most use, followed by the 70-200 II. The 16-35 wasn't used often, but those shots could not have been taken with the 24-105L, so I was glad had the ultrawide. I did not use the TC or the flash much at all.


----------



## axtstern (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks gentlemen for the advice.

Meanwhile my used 17-35 L has arrived and I'm shocked. The Tokina 11-16 2.8 blows this lens out of the water in any discipline. Sharpness over all, Sharpness of corners, felt stability and even with the accu drill sound the AF seems on par with the Canon USM.

So I know that it will be the Tokina to cover the lower end and I will invest in the Chinese second hand market for a used 70-200. That leaves the question between the 28-70 L and the Sigma 17-50 2.8 which has failed me once already in regards to build quality but which is small and light and is stabilized.


----------

